# Hcg levels almost got me on the edge! (clearblue digital)



## Fifi-twinkles (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello there,

I'm new to this forum but not new to ivf and have been lurking here since before we conceived our DD through icsi who was born in jan 11.  
Since then we've had 3 FETs without success and so recently had ICSI for the second time and luckily got a BFP so I should be 4weeks and 4 days today.
My first beta was 86 on Wednesday (10dp3dt)and have tested with clearblue digital every day since 8dp3dt and had a positive every time.
Problem is that apart from yesterday afternoon, I've only had a reading of 1-2 weeks since the first positive.
I'm also worried that yesterday afternoon's reading of 2-3 weeks has disappeared and been replaced today by 1-2 week readings again.  
Through reading clearblue's info regarding the hcg thresholds for their determining of no.of weeks, I should be in the 2-3 week band by now if my hcg has doubled every other day since Wednesday. I'm also confused as got the 2-3 weeks reading yesterday afternoon with a midday wee but got today's 1-2 weeks with first wee of the day. Done another this afternoon and it's still 1-2 weeks.
I'm driving myself nuts here.  
I've done two full rounds of ICSI and 3 FETs before and never had anything like this both in terms of results or the stress. I feel like I'm on the edge of a full nervous meltdown.
Clinic is closed all weekend and despite numerous answer phone messages, they've not got back to us. I've also had terrible back pain and cramping since Friday but no spotting or bleeding but I'm guessing that's the cyclogest pessaries preventing any bleeding.  
I've worked out that if I've doubled every other day since Wednesday then my hcg should be around 350-400 and the hcg test level for 2-3 weeks on clearblue digital is 200.   
Has anybody else had fluctuating readings on clearblue digital and gone on to have success or is this the end of the road for this little bean?  
Am at my wits' end. Why does this sort of thing always have to happen at the weekend?!!!!!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi there Fifi-twinkles, welcome to FF.  I hope you don't mind, I've moved this post to the two week wait section as you will likely get more meaningful response there.

Firstly, STEP AWAY FROM THE PEE STICKS! 

The problem with pee sticks is they measure the concentration of HCG in your urine and not your blood. Therefore they can and will vary depending on things like, what time of day you do it, how much you've had to drink, when you last emptied your bladder etc. ... trust me I was the queen of pee stick interpretation and drove myself bonkers trying to compare whether the line on one was darker than the line on another.  
It is entirely possible your readings are nothing more than the stick not picking up HCG simply because it's too dilute.

The other thing to consider is the doubling rate is between 48 and 72 hours. If you are doubling at 48 hours then your HCG ought to be between 350 and 400 but if you're doubling at 72 hours then it might only be 230 now... coupled with it being a urine test and it might be a dilution issue this could well account for why the pee stick is not moving on from 1-2 weeks yet. I have to add that 86 at what is effectively 13 DPO is a very good positive result. As you say though, it's the doubling that counts so best get a proper blood test done to put your mind at ease.

The cramping and backache is quite normal in very early pregnancy - even if you did not experience it with your last one, bear in mind all pregnancies are different.

The only way to determine what your HCG levels are doing is to repeat the blood test, which will give you a definite and accurate result. Unfortunately, you will have to wait for the clinic to open to do this. Please don't drive yourself bonkers worrying; there is very little you can do until you find out and nothing you do will affect the result right now. 

Meanwhile, have a look here and see some information about HCG levels which might help put your mind at ease. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=47703.0

C~x


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Please stay away from these tests, they cause EPU no end of problems.  Caz has explained it perfectly.  I have seen women at 10 weeks pregnant get a 1 to 2 weeks pregnant and this has then caused them huge stress and then scans have shown babies are fine.

Also they don't indicate a miscarriage either, I got 3 plus weeks pregnant on the day a re scan showed that there was no pregnancy sac at all anymore.

Save your money or spend it on getting your HCG levels checked by a blood test, that is the only way to truly know.

Good luck
Stacey
X


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

I agree with both Caz and Stacey

I myself have never seen a pregnant on a clearblue digital
Despite my hcg level being 109 i got a not pregnant on clearblue digital

Also, hcg levels dont always double every 48 hours sometimes it can be every 72 hours and on occasion up to 96 hours 

Definitly agree with Stacey, to save money and either contact your clinic tomorrow or spend it on a HCG blood test

Good luck tomorrow with your clinic

Donna


----------



## Fifi-twinkles (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the advice so far. Been trawling the Internet for ages looking for ladies in a similar situation and reading the responses. However, it was always a bit vague as their situations were obviously not exactly the same as mine.
Hearing/seeing the advice above has been really helpful for me and DH to get a little clarity! 
My next beta is not until Wednesday (yup, they make me wait a whole week before second testing - hence the slight mental ness and constant peeing on sticks!) but we're reassured now that that's the only true way to find out what's going on.
Also, in all the stress I also had a moment where i remembered just to count my blessings. I've known since I was 17 following a botched appendix op where my tubes were damaged (got peritonitis and dreadful adhesions and was in hospital for months after what was meant to be a 'routine op') that having a baby was unlikely or at least a very long road. We never thought we'd have one, let alone two. Playing with DD in the sunshine this afternoon helped to remind us that three is just fine if the worst is going to happen. Our little miracle DD is just that- the baby we never thought we'd have, so if this one doesn't carry on then we'll certainly still be very very blessed.
Thanks again for your support so far. I'll post again when I have any new beta results.


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

The girls have explained it perfectly pet so just wanna wish u lots of luck for ur next beta!!

Jenna xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi again, just popping by to wish you luck with your repeat beta today 

C~x


----------



## Fifi-twinkles (Jun 24, 2012)

Well it's not good news.
Second beta was only 127 so it's not a viable pregnancy.  
Hospital have advised a retest next Wednesday and to stay on the progesterone pessaries but explained what to expect in terms of a heavy bleed etc.
Not sure why got to stay on the pessaries if there's no hope. DH calling them back to ask why this is. I'm personally 100% confident there's no hope as I've got all the usual pmt symptoms and none of the woozy early pregnancy symptoms which I did have.
Just want it all over now. Can't bear the thought of the next few days and having to see everything come away.
DH is working away all week; my parents are on holiday; my friends all live miles away; and I can't really burden my brother as it's his wedding anniversary today. 
Have asked DH's mum to have DD for a couple of extra hours today as I've left work early but can't face anyone at the moment so have come home for a good cry and to try and digest the news and pull myself together a bit.
I knew on Saturday when I had the horrific cramps and my 'swirly' lightheaded feeling had stopped that something was very wrong.
Just seems like I've waited ages to have it confirmed, even though it's only a few days.
I think id also rather have had a complete bfn than this happen.
I'm so scared that I feel like I want to run out of my own body.   
Hopefully just going to have half an hour to myself then get it together enough to go and pick up DD. need to remind myself that I already have a miracle in her and that maybe that's my quota. She's the love of my life but I just wanted to give h the gift of a sibling so she could love them like I love my family.
So very very very sad.


----------



## KateBoothby (May 30, 2012)

Hi Fifi-Twinkles I'm so sorry, its sounds like your having a nightmare. Look after your self  xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi

So very sorry to read your news

Sending a big    to you

x x x x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh, I am so sorry to reads this. 

Your instincts were telling you something was up. Not that it's any comfort they were right.  Please be kind to yourself. 

C~x


----------

